# 2017 Nissan GT-R NISMO Debuts with Same Horsepower, Revised Styling



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *The standard Nissan GT-R underwent its most significant change since its introduction and now the 2017 Nissan GT-R NISMO has received a similar treatment.*
> 
> Those hoping that the 2017 Nissan GT-R NISMO would have more performance under the hood will be sorely disappointed. Despite receiving numerous upgrades bumper-to-bumper, the powerplant retains its 600-horsepower figure with 481 pound-feet of torque from a 3.8-liter twin-turbo V6 engine. But that doesn’t mean the overall performance of the Nissan GT-R NISMO hasn’t improved, since the NISMOmodel also benefits from the significantly reinforced body. According to Nissan, the stiffened body structure allowed its engineers to further refine the GT-R NISMO’s shock absorbers, springs and stabilizers, resulting in added downforce and a better handling car than the previous model. Nissan claims that the car has improved its slalom times and cornering performance by nearly two percent.
> 
> The company chose to debut the new 2017 Nissan GT-R NISMO at the world famous Nürburgring, where the GT-R model has claimed numerous victories. It is also the place where Nissan hones, tunes and develops the GT-R’s potent performance.


Read more about the 2017 Nissan GT-R NISMO Debuts with Same Horsepower, Revised Styling at AutoGuide.com.


----------

